# Corn flour in Bath bombs



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I'm going to make bath bombs for the first time this week and I've seen various recipes online. Some use Corn starch and am I right in thinking this is the same thing as corn flour or corn meal? I'm a little bit confused


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Corn starch is different .It is a white powder usually used for thickening gravies etc. you might have some in your cupboard ? Cornflour and cornmeal are totally different , used for baking muffins etc.

HTH

Kitn


----------



## tincanac (May 26, 2009)

Cornflour is sometimes called Maize flour here - it's a very finely, finely ground form of cornmeal.  I think you could grind cornmeal superfine in a coffeemill.  I once needed very fine salt and I took regular table salt size granules and milled them into such a fine powder that I had to wear a dust mask cos I kept breathing the super fluffy salt.  Over here Cornmeal is the same as Cornflour except that Cornflour is ground superfine.  Be careful though - there is also something called Baking Cornflour / Maizena - that has added baking soda bicarbonate of soda added to id.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Ah, so I have the wrong thing. Heheh


----------

